# Sig Sauer P250 Question



## HidnSig40 (Aug 24, 2009)

I went on Saturday Pistol shopping. I went to one gun store and they had a Sig P250 compact 9mm and as I was looking it over I noticed the Op rod was molded plastic. I really wanted a .40 S&W anyway so I decided to try another store and the next one I went to had the .40. As I was looking this one over I noticed the OP rod was of the metal variety. Why the difference? I bought .40 with the metal Op rod by the way:watching:. I also love the idea of being able to use the modular feature and buy just the upper assy. for a plug and play option.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I have a P250 in .45 and it has the "plastic" rod. I have shot over 1000 rounds and there apears to be little to no wear.

http://www.guiderod.com/

He does not list one for the 250 but he can make them. Not sure of the cost but I would guess $50-$75.

I will eventually get one.

By the way, there is a forum just for the P250Sig. I actually found this forum after being a member there.


----------

